# Anyone here get little short sharp pains in uterus b4 bfp?



## Hannahj

Hi im ttc at the moment and am 8dpo, im doing a bit of symptom spotting. As i was walking up the stairs earlier i noticied these little shooting pains, almost up inside me, they only lasted a few seconds if that. I was wondering whether anyone here has had anything similar, possible implantation pain??

Thankyou.xx


----------



## sherryberry79

I remember getting sharp stabbing pains, they felt almost like they were just inside my vagina, I was in the car at the time and they made me sit up straight, I remember thinking it was something I had never felt before, the pain was very short-lived though. When I look back on it it was just around the time of conception.


----------



## shockd&amazed

Hi I had what I called at the time a 'burrowing' pain in the womb area! no one believed me and thought it was impossible to feel conception occuring!! but I was convinced and lo and behold I was right cos now I have a 16 week old little monster...:):)

So yes could well be! Good luck to you x


----------



## Aria

Ye olde implantations pains. Yes, this can happen, and it's completely normal.


----------



## MrsChamberlin

Yup I had these at about 2 DPO until I tested at 8DPO and got a BFP


----------



## babyblog

Yes i felt it, i thought i was gettng AF early, but it was a BFP a week later!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ive bad pains since about 5dpo.
Still got pains.


----------



## puppycat

I'm glad I'm not the only one!

I have had some odd pains, it's not painful per se just twinges every now and then.


----------



## baby09

Hi. I had a bad pain when i stood up a while ago, made me freeze bent over, then i was fine. It lasted about 2seconds. I got a :bfp: on Thursday :happydance: I am a bit worried though as i am still getting pain now, sometimes af type cramps but like earlier today a bad stabbing pain which makes me stop in my tracks. Hope this is normal. Congrtas to everyone xxx







https://newtickers.bump-and-beyond.com/29/2933/293374.png


----------



## snugglebot

I got twinges at 9-10 dpo onwards. They are better now but every so often make a reappearance.


----------



## Stretch

So glad to hear others confirm that sharp lower abdominal twinges could be implantation. I am 9-10 dpo today and have them. Anyone have a heaviness in lower abdomen before the twinges began and dull pain on one side or the other?


----------



## pigginteacher

Hi all, im just over 4 weeks and still have mild cramps, seem to be worse at night. Im a little nervous because i was diagnosed with blocked tubes so worried about eptopic pregnancy, assume i would be in much more pain if this was so???


----------



## britgirl82

Yep - 4dpo I got some weird short little pains around that area a couple of times over the course of a few hours. It was the first thing that made me think we'd managed to conceive... :)

xx


----------



## bakerbaby

Hi. Just been searching this in google as I have just had sharp shooting pains! Feels like it's right on my uterus though. I've also had a tickling feeling on uterus too (not a clue what that could be!) I'm 3dpo today (8th jan) of 28 day cycle with af due 18th jan. Anymore info on these 'symptoms'?


----------



## MommaCupcake

I started noticing sharp, almost pinching pains that were very infrequent but obvious about 7 dpo. Fingers crossed for those of you TWW!


----------



## FriendlyFace

Sure did!! Mine felt like someone was stabbing the left side of my uterus. GoodLuck!!!


----------



## Teaka31

These little wretched pains is how I first knew I was pregnant again! :)


----------



## Cloe

Yes, I had it too. Felt a sharp little twinge followed by a warm sensation in the uterus at 6 DPO. Had a BFP at 10 DPO. :) 

Cloe :shipw:


----------



## CedarWood

Thanks for all the information ladies!

I am 6 dpo and have felt a few pretty sharp pains in my uterine area - hoping it is from implantation!

:)


----------



## bump0911

i remember getting really bad pains and was convinced it was period pains but luckily it wasn't and it must have been from implantation.


----------



## Claudia83

bump0911 said:


> i remember getting really bad pains and was convinced it was period pains but luckily it wasn't and it must have been from implantation.

Yup! Pains is what made me test (I had irregular periods) and voila, it was when I found out I am pregnant! :happydance:


----------



## ChloeBaybee

I had these pains like sharp shooting pains on off like where my ovaries are for a day. I think I was prob 8dpo when I got these pains.
xx


----------



## bakerbaby

I've not had sharp shooting pains near ovaries just on my cervix,feels like it's just at the opening.


----------



## ashley2pink

I know this thread is old but maybe I can resurrect it.
I am about 6 dpo and woke up last night with stabbing/pinching pains in the center if my uterus, it only lasted a few seconds. i went back to sleep after that.
I had these same pains in preg #2 and #3 but they were later on, after I had already gotten my BFP. Never have I had them during the 2ww. Anyone else?


----------



## ricschick

I had a stabbing pain this morning in my left side of my uterus too I'm around 8dpo I think and have a heavy feeling too. Xx


----------



## ashley2pink

ricschick said:


> I had a stabbing pain this morning in my left side of my uterus too I'm around 8dpo I think and have a heavy feeling too. Xx

I hope this means something is a brewing down there for us!!


----------



## homegrown21

So I feel like I'm reaching out on this and hopefully someone sees this...? I started my period about 4 days earlier then usual, first time since we started TTC. I can usually tell when I'm ovulating because I get the twinge or pain on my left or right side. Yesterday I cramped, mild, nothing too bad. But all  day today I had short sharp pains in the center of my uterus; basically the same symptom that was stated. So unless I ovulated early, I can't imagine what else it can be. I'm between 12-15 days away from my period; depending if it wants to start early again or go back to my usual date. So been left perplexed by this


----------



## kool

Having this shooting pain in left side.. did you guys get a BFP after ? I had a trigger so cant test early... fingers crossed


----------



## tasha T

I am 8 dpo and last night while taking my dogs out , i got a warm dull aching throbbing pain in my right side , not pinching or sharp but very noticeable pain that made me lay down , because my whole body got a warm sensation and arms got prickly , so we shall see next week if af shows or bfp :)


----------

